# New Flag for P&O Cruises



## newda898

P&O Cruises (Nothing mentioned about P&O ferries though) are dropping their house flag used on their brochures and instead using the Rising Sun logo found on the bow of their ships and on several items of merchandise found onboard (Shirts, hats etc.) However it says that they will still fly the house flag to keep up the tradition, which I'm glad to hear.

http://www.thisissouthampton.co.uk/hampshire/southampton/shipping/SOTON_SHIPPING_NEWS0.html


----------



## john g

A little influence from the carnival corporation perhapes !


----------



## tom e kelso

Although the Pando houseflag will continue to be worn by Carnival's "P&O Cruise Lines" ships, the Rising Sun logo which is apparently henceforth going to be used for corporate and publicity purposes,according to the MD, Michael Dingle, actually predates the use of the well known houseflag. Not surprisingly this gentleman made no comment on the further use of the erstwhile P&O crest motto :"Quis nos separabit" !!!!!!!!

Tom Kelso


----------



## Tmac1720

tom e kelso said:


> Although the Pando houseflag will continue to be worn by Carnival's "P&O Cruise Lines" ships, the Rising Sun logo which is apparently henceforth going to be used for corporate and publicity purposes,according to the MD, Michael Dingle, actually predates the use of the well known houseflag. Not surprisingly this gentleman made no comment on the further use of the erstwhile P&O crest motto :"Quis nos separabit" !!!!!!!!
> 
> Tom Kelso


Perhaps he found out that is also the motto used by a certain paramilitary organisation in Northern Ireland. Oooops red faces all round.


----------



## newda898

Et voila! We have a picture of the new logo:

<http://tinyurl.com/hofvd>


----------

